# كورسات فى هندسة السيارات



## محمد فيصل محمد (2 مايو 2010)

انا مهندس طيران و كنت عاوز أدخل مجال هندسة السيارات للعمل فى مصانع التجميع أو توكيلات الصيانة وكنت عاوز أعرف فى دورات أو كورسات ممكن تساعدنى فى كده و لو فى ياريت حد يقولى تفاصيل عن أماكن الكورسات و الأسعار و المدة التى يستغرقها الكورس 
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (3 مايو 2010)

تابع المشاركات ان شاء الله وستجد كل مفيد ان شاء الله


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (3 مايو 2010)

يمكنك البحث في المشاركات القديمة فستجد مشاركات مماثلة


----------



## aymanapple62 (4 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (4 مايو 2010)

يمكنك أخي الدخول في معاهد ميكانيك السيارات 
ومتابعة قسم السيارت في ملتقى المهندسين العرب يعطيك المفيد والقيم عمليا ونظريا 

مع التحيات


----------



## captainhass (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم

اذا كنت من مصر 

فهناك منحة الاتحاد الاوروبى و يمكنك الالتحاق مجانا بأحد مراكز التدريب المهنى بالقاهرة

أو بأى من المحافظات أو الاقاليم المصرية
و هناك دورات عملية مجانا فى السيارات و غيرها

و هناك ايضا مواقع مساعدة مثل
http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/Lubrication system/index.php

و هناك ايضا منح وزارة الصناعة المصرية لطلبة كليات الهندسة أو خريجى العام الماضى
مجانا لهؤلاء أما اذا كنت غير ذلك فتكلفة المستوى فى أى دورة حوالى 600 جنيه مصرى

و الدورات هناك خاصة بالأتى

اساسيات الهيدروليك
اساسيات النيوماتيك
الهيدروليك المتقدم
النيوماتيك المتقدم
الالكتروهيدروليك
الالكترونيوماتيك

و برنامج المصاعد و هو عبارة عن 5 مستويات

مكان هذه الدورات 

منطقة الاميرية (القاهرة) .الأدوية
المركز التكنولوجى المتميز(التابع لمركز تحديث الصناعة) بجوار شركة ممفيس للأدوية

أتمنى ان اكون قد أفدتك بشىء و لو بسيط

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## AHMED1000 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المعهد الكوري للسيارات التدريب المهني وعندهم امكانيات ضخمة جدا فس شبرا الخيمة عند كلية الزراعة


----------

